# MTD Large Frame - Housing Cracks



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

I was out enjoying the sunny day here in Maine and was changing the chute crank handle on my 1995 8/26. The leading edge of the old one had some chunks missing and the sharp edge was catching my gloves. 

While checking the machine over I noticed that the top of both sides of the transmission housing front flange (where it bolts to the auger and impeller assembly) is cracking. not serious yet, but a number of videos I've seen indicate what is going to happen. I was wondering if anyone has welded these cracks an/or added a backing plate to reinforce this area?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - that's pretty common on them. You can weld them up with a little more metal in there to beef them up..... well worth the investment.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I've watched some disassembly videos because I cannot remember if there is any room on the inside to weld a doubler plate without interfering with the auger pulleys. Any thoughts?


----------

